# Confusion W/ RS Correction Values



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

I can swear there was conflicting :hissyfit: values pertaining to the digital meter used as a microphone from peoples posts and various excel programs. I now have various excel programs i.e. snapbugs, HTS etc etc. that have different values which give me different curves.


What is the new verified standard and is it on the HTS DL page? :scratch:

Thanx in advance


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

I believe the most current files are available here.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I can swear there was conflicting values pertaining to the digital meter used as a microphone from peoples posts and various excel programs. I now have various excel programs i.e. snapbugs, HTS etc etc. that have different values which give me different curves


As Otto says, you'll find the most recent values on the downloads page..

We did indeed change the values somewhat in the last year after Sonnie had his ECM8000 microphone re-calibrated professionally. We use that ECM8000 as a standard to create the files for the Galaxy and RS meters. We make no claim on the absolute accuracy of the files other than to say that several meters of each type are checked against the standard to create the cal files. For home use they would be quite suitable...

brucek


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

OK People,

thank-you.

I can now do the crude measurements again w/ this new info.


----------



## PeteD (Sep 9, 2006)

I see from other threads that these new values are the result of Sonnie getting his mic calibrated.

The last I was following the correction factor issue was around the time of the strange results thread, called:
"Strange RS SPL meter calibration results"

There was discussion of some of the new meters matching the old cal file.

Now however, unless I am mistaken (certainly would not be the first time), there is only one cal file for the new (soft look) analog meter.

Should some QC stamps still be using the old cal file? If not, what was the conclusion drawn from the above thread. Were the responses of some of the new analog meters not really different?

I have the 33-4050 with QC stamp 04A04...

Thanks,
Pete

P.S. I know I should get a quality mic or Galaxy SPL meter, but I can't justify one right now ($)


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> what was the conclusion drawn


The conclusion was that we noticed a difference in the analog 33-4050 (soft-look) meters that had date code around 12A05. We did have one member who reported a discrepancy with his 04A04 meter, but he was the only one. 

The difference noticed in the meters that had date code less than 12A05 is that they acted like the old boxy 33-2050 and we recommended they use that cal file.

I guess you would be in that category.... :huh:

In the end we simply recommend getting a better Galaxy CM-140 meter.

brucek


----------



## PeteD (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks brucek!


----------

